# Hallmark Help!



## Guest (Sep 1, 2011)

Does anyone know the year of this hallmark?


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If it's silver, try here:-

http://www.theassayoffice.co.uk/date_letters.html

Or gold, here

http://www.gold-traders.co.uk/hallmarks/

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

1838 perhaps, as Victoria (VR) started to reign in 1837? WR (William IV) was before her.

Mike


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

WR could be William Ryland :-

http://www.silvercollection.it/englishsilvermarksXWTRE3.html


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I would think its Birmingham 1838


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Well...it's a Gothic capital 'P' and in my book, that's 1838, though in your pic, the background shield looks square, in my hallmark book, it's more shield shaped. It's definitely not the lower case Gothic 'p' for 1889 because that's in an oval shield. (The shape of the background shield is also part of the hallmark...I learnt that from Chris..a6cjn a few weeks ago...see...you do learn things on here!)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

In these days of t'internet, it should be pretty straightforward to date a piece

I think the world, his wife and her dog know that the anchor assay stamp is for Brum but I wonder how many have logged on to their website (here) which gives you loads of info and all the other assay offices have sites as well

If you get the chance it's worth visiting the office which is local to you

As to dating that piece, I agree with Mike and Rog, Birmingham Gothic 'P' is 1838

I think it's an interesting mark as it may have been in the Assay office for processing when William IV popped his clogs and there must have been a bit of a panic on about which stamps to use, it may well have already been stamped WR and that is what they came up with

They quickly established that the duty stamp for 1839 and used 'til 1890 looked like this










Maker's stamps are a bit more of a challenge unless they are very well known

As Rog mentioned, the shape of the stamp and the font used is part of the code and this info is not so readily available but can be identified eventually

I'll have to find my punches, they're knocking around somewhere 

Chris


----------

